# Hey y’all, new here [emoji1366]



## bambinaxbullet (Mar 20, 2021)

Looking for more direction with my husband. Continues to abandon me for obsessive behavior toward hobbies (1-2 days home - rest at casino / budgets time with me to prioritize video games. What gives?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- when you can, post a fuller version of the issues you are having -- there are tons of good folks here who can help out!

From your quick sentence, it sounds like he is very immature.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I am guessing you're both young, he sounds young. He has yet to learn the pleasures of making his relationship with you his first interest - but more background would help.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Video games and gambling are fun. To be honest I have had problems with games before but not gambling. My suggestion for games is just tell him to pick. He can live with you and use them responsibly or he can live with the games.

How much are we talking about?


----------

